# رجل آلي يمشي كالإنسان تماماً



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (29 مايو 2008)

واشنطن: طور باحثون أمريكيون رجلاً آلياً يستطيع المشي تماماً كالانسان، ويعد النسخة الاكثر تطوراً في هذه الصناعة.
وأوضح العلماء أن الروبوت الجديد واسمه "فلايم" أو اللهب يزن حوالي 15 كيلوجراماً، وطوله نحو 1.3 متر، ولديه مفاصل مرنة وجهاز يعاونه علي التوازن في مشيته بثبات تساعده في ذلك سبعة محركات.
وأضافوا أنه يمكن للروبوت قطع ميل واحد في الساعة، وباستطاعته التمايل إلي اليمين واليسار مثل الرجل الذي لديه قدمان مسطحتان.
وقال دان هوبلين الذي أشرف علي مشروع صناعة الروبوت إن "فلايم" أكثر أنواع الروبوتات تقدماً في العالم علي الاقل من فئة الرجال الآليين الذين يستخدمون طرق المشي التي يتبعها الانسان من حيث المبدأ.


المصدر:http://muhandes.net/All/complement/NewsEng.aspx?numID=558


----------



## mechat_eng (30 مايو 2008)

مشكورعلى الموضوع وسبحان الله الذي علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## ميدوجمال (7 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 يونيو 2008)

راااااااااااائع


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 يوليو 2008)

عاشت الناس اللي تشتغل بحق


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور أخي معتصم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mustafamogh (24 أغسطس 2010)

و الله شي رائع


----------



## mustafamogh (24 أغسطس 2010)

لم اجده على اليو تيوب


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

mustafamogh قال:


> لم اجده على اليو تيوب


 
سأبحث عنه فب الانترنت واقوم بتحميله ان وجدته .... تحياتي


----------

